# pasarela de aeropuerto



## FILEASFOREVER

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber  cual es el termino más correcto en Inglés para las "Pasarelas de los aeropuertos" o "fingers".

He oido como posible "Jetways", es correcto? Hay algún otro posible.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Si hablamos de los fingers, *jetways* parece correcto. 
Compruébalo tú mismo aquí.
saludos


----------



## FILEASFOREVER

Gracias Victor Pérez, pensaba que habría otra denominación


----------



## mora

Hola

Jetway (marca registrada)
jet bridge
aerobridge
airbridge 

Mora


----------



## cirrus

mora said:


> Jetway (marca registrada)
> jet bridge
> aerobridge
> airbridge
> 
> Mora


Isn't that wierd Mora I don't think we use any of these in British English.  Had I not clicked on the image I wouldn't have known what you were talking about.  In French they have this lovely word for them - accordéon.   I  will have to check on the net what we say for this.


----------



## mora

Cirrus-
It *is *strange, because before a did the search, I had no idea what they were called- if pressed I would have said 'that walkway between the plane and the air terminal'  It seems that the Spanish and French are a little more advanced in this regard!

Mora


----------



## cirrus

I am with you on that one Mora.  Looking on the net for British usage the best I can find is "jetbridge" in speech marks when people are talking about accessibility for wheelchair users.


----------



## MSNid_trnsltrAThotmailcom

I believe "airbridge" is the most commonly used English term. I've seen this written on signs in both British and American airports.


----------



## alacant

Fingers is used in airports in Europe, but it could be jargon of the people that work in them.


----------



## victor35ma

En los Aeropuertos de Sur de California, las senales  que te llevan a los puentes de abordaje dicen:
(PBB) PASSENGER BOARDING BRIDGE.


----------



## dg_spain

I worked in various airports in the U.S. and in Madrid; I'd say the most common term in English is "jetbridge" (and I don't know where/why the term "finger" used in Spain--and elsewhere according to Alacant--might have come from!)


----------

